# Sexual Moments in Video Game History



## Bokracroc (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.i-mockery.com/minimocks/sexual-games/25.php


Battletoads is so awesome. You can't even do that in GTA (well you sorta can).


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 1, 2006)

O.O

That last one was... wow.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 1, 2006)

lol that was too funny. i feel sorry for the rat though. i wonder what damaratus will say when he sees this....being a rat furry i'm almost certain he won't take it too well.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 1, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> lol that was too funny. i feel sorry for the rat though. i wonder what damaratus will say when he sees this....being a rat furry i'm almost certain he won't take it too well.



I played that game plenty of times actually.   Though I'm pretty sure that even my day would be soured by getting punched in the groin multiple times.


----------



## Emerson (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.seanbaby.com/nes/naughty.htm

Games that are sexual on purpose.

Well, I guess. If you find any of these sexy, you may earn the scorn of even the furry fandom.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 1, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i only played the nes version so i never got to see this before. but based upon your reaction to...oh i don't know...being eaten, i kinda' imagined you takin' the scalpals out and going on a ninja lab rat rampage or something. but if you played this and are already aware of it then i guess thas why you didn't.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnryV8VVYZs

Plus, Sora gets raped several times.

Also, in the game "Haunting Ground", it implies rape whenever your character, Fiona, finally collapse (You here moaning and stuff off screen). And Riccardo and Lorenzo are after Fiona's "azoth", which is located in her womanhood. "Let me into your womb." Not to mention it implies incest throughout the game.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 1, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> http://www.seanbaby.com/nes/naughty.htm
> 
> Games that are sexual on purpose.



oh my god, Miss World Nude '96 looks like the BEST GAME EVER.


----------



## Jivewriter (Aug 2, 2006)

And here I thought games were bad today. The stuff people get away with then, oh man let me tell ya. I remember Custards Revenge on the old Atari and if that didn't kill the system, then E.T the game did with its 50,000 copies burried in their own private landfill with the rest of the dignity Atari had left. Not to mention the soft core card strip poker and the infamous The Guy Game.


----------



## Jenico_Kenesai (Aug 2, 2006)

Wao... I really enjoy the fact that some people take the time to look for this kinda stuff X3 I mean, I probably wouldnt have the attention span to look for specific things in a game, even sexual.


----------



## Evol (Aug 3, 2006)

There's really something sexual about Mario sliding up and down those pipes AMIRITE


----------



## spree (Aug 3, 2006)

There are alot of those "huh---THE F..." moments in video games. Infact some games that don't even have sexual things programs into them you can usally manipulate them into doing such things. Especially in super smash bros. 

Atleast there isn't game ( i know of ) that lets you control the mythical tanuki.. 
I'm still amazed that Pom Poko ( studio ghibli film) only has a PG rating and wasn't cut up. I mean if you don't know of japanese culture a bit you could be offended. XD


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 3, 2006)

I own Cho Eniki.  It's stimulating.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 3, 2006)

y'know this thread really shows how the video game industry has changed. in the 80's and early 90's no one made a big deal on these games that were completely based around sexual themes. nowadays even little things such as nipples showing causes a huge buzz and threats from lawyers. 

the most ridiculous case of this is the whole "Hot Coffee" scandal of Rockstar Games' Grand Theft Auto San Andreas. for those of you that have been hiding under a rock for the past few years, someone modded the game so it included sex minigames. everyone started whining about the nudity and the rating was changed from Mature (17+) to Adult Only (18+) even after a patch was made. wow, one year makes all the difference don't it? :roll:


----------



## spree (Aug 3, 2006)

Its all about the CHILDREN, THE ****ING CHILDREN.. the ones who will grow up totally lame, apathic and needy because they get everything unlike most of us who where discarded and found ourselves through trial and error. Discipline is not like it use to be anymore. It's pathetic.

Video game venting time DIEeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 4, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> the most ridiculous case of this is the whole "Hot Coffee" scandal of Rockstar Games' Grand Theft Auto San Andreas. for those of you that have been hiding under a rock for the past few years,_ someone modded the game so it included sex minigames._ everyone started whining about the nudity and the rating was changed from Mature (17+) to Adult Only (18+) even after a patch was made. wow, one year makes all the difference don't it? :roll:


No, the content was already in the game, made by Rockstar.
Instead of completely removing it, Rockstar just erased all the 'roads' to get to it. Someone relinked it to the game and all this started. You could even get the patch for the PS2 version.
When it got taken off the shelfs, Rockstar actally deleted the code this time.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 4, 2006)

that which totally sux cuz now i can't find it anywhere. san andreas had all the best cheat codes out of all the gta games including the ability to spawn airplanes with missiles and machineguns to jetpacks and parachutes.  my brother had that game and he loved using that plane (forgot the name) to go as high up as possible before the motor stalled out then jumping out the plane and falling almost all the way to the ground before putting in the spawn parachute cheat and landing safely. good times man. wish he never traded it in.


----------



## Jivewriter (Aug 4, 2006)

The problem is that lawers (From Am&Bulance&Chaser of course) try to find their payday by jumping on board a 'cause' just to get a big payload and media coverage. Look how well Dave Tompson was doing till he messed with Penny Arcade and now he's a laughing stock because the world realized how much of a scumbag he really is. Games like Second Life already have FULL BLOWN SEX animations between the furs so they can yiff online! There are 3D games where you can set up your own pornos! Its just a matter of time before someone or a commpany gets a lot of animators and 3D artists and makes a high quality porn game and distributes it.


----------



## Darko (Aug 9, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> http://www.seanbaby.com/nes/naughty.htm
> 
> Games that are sexual on purpose.
> 
> Well, I guess. If you find any of these sexy, you may earn the scorn of even the furry fandom.


Haha, I remeber reading about Custer's Revenge awhile back (In an old Gamespy article. I'll see if I can find it). HOT STUFF, AMIRITE?


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 9, 2006)

I remember seeing Custer's Revenge on Filter one time.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 9, 2006)

Sexual games? Oh my. All I have to say: Phantasmagoria 2: A Puzzle of flesh. The entire BDSM scene... Trevor, the sweet gay dude... oh my god. There was a mind blower when I was 16.

Very, very raunchy fun stuff.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 9, 2006)

That was freaking hilarious.
BTW, someone gave me an actual copy of Bachelor Party for the Atari 2600.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 10, 2006)

One of the SNK fighting games had a character that "rode" her opponents as a special attack.

-50% health, 12 hit combo.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:   Sexual Moments in Video Game History*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Sexual games? Oh my. All I have to say: Phantasmagoria 2: A Puzzle of flesh. The entire BDSM scene... Trevor, the sweet gay dude... oh my god. There was a mind blower when I was 16.
> 
> Very, very raunchy fun stuff.


Can it be downloaded for the PC?

I know a few sexy moments from some action games

Metal Gear Solid 1: When meryl is following you go into first person view mode, look at her then look up and down on her body then time by time she will start getting red reder and she will talk to you while you are beeing a right pervo.

Parasite Eve 2: When you have nearly finished the Desert Hotel level, I can't remember the chicks name but before you fight the final boss of the level she goes in a shower n you see her naked before she gets dressed n fights the giant monster.

Metal Gear Solid 2: Open a locker that has a picture of a woman you like (also britney spears appears as a poster there to, hate her) then break the locker door then it will fall to the floor then go to prone position on the knocked down locker door (crawling mode) it looks like your having a sexual contact with the poster, wierd but its better than nothing, there is also male posters to but they aren't sexy though so this one isn't really for the gay people sorry but in the game there is no hot guy posters in undies lmfao.

Metal Gear Solid3: thoose that have beaten it already bloody know this no need to explain.

Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne (Known as Lucifer's call in the uk): once you get to the Manikins main hometown in the sewers there is a item shop there and the owner is gay, he keeps on saying hot stuff, asking to back of the shop with him n stuff..... Also in the game during battle there is some characters which are naked and reveal thier penis but not erected though, most are half naked females and males .... there is also a talking skill for battle mode called "Seduce" your character doesn't grab private parts or anything he/she just uses this skill to force devious monsters to join you, just becarefull though cause some aren't/are gay, lessbiens or straight lmfao.

Grand Theft Auto San andreas: there was suppose to be some kind of cheat you can put in which takes you to someone's or CJ's bedroom and he has real sex with women, don't know if this can be done with a male but I doubt it though, this was actually a unfinished part of the full game and when it got discovered by some GTA haters or someone they reported this, then Rockstar games had to take the games back and redo them again so they don't have extream pornographic parts in the game.... everyone knows in the other GTA games you can get whores in your car, take em to a discreat location while in the car then you have sex with them, also it increases your Max health to which is usefull.

thats alot of sex game news for you, I'm a dirty dude X3


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 11, 2006)

Krystallwolvelt said:
			
		

> Grand Theft Auto San andreas: there was suppose to be some kind of cheat you can put in which takes you to someone's or CJ's bedroom and he has real sex with women, don't know if this can be done with a male but I doubt it though,


Hot Coffee 'Mod'. Unimplamented code, people connected it back up. It's nothing 'hardcore' I hear, but it's GTA models for god sakes:roll:


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Sexual games? Oh my. All I have to say: Phantasmagoria 2: A Puzzle of flesh. The entire BDSM scene... Trevor, the sweet gay dude... oh my god. There was a mind blower when I was 16.
> 
> Very, very raunchy fun stuff.



I wanted to play the first one so bad but was never able to find the game in stores. I didn't even know there was a second one. O_O


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 11, 2006)

hmmm.... let me think here a moment. there is this one scene in grandia1 on the first disk where you sneak into the girls locker room and see those 3 seargents getting changed. the graphics are poor but who cares? it's the principle of the thing. plus earlier in the game when you go on the ghost ship with feena justin accidently cops a feel of feenas hiney and gets slapped in the face and called a pervert. and there was one more scene in that game....oh yes when justin and sue reach feenas house while she's not home and justin finds feenas panties. LOL. that game does have it's moments. tis the best grandia game ever. i'm glad i still have it in mint condition. (this copy is 9 years old now ) atleast i think it is. i got when it came out in 97 so...


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 12, 2006)

*RE:     Sexual Moments in Video Game History*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Krystallwolvelt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 12, 2006)

Ya rly.
Rockstar made the whole thing. Instead of taking it out they just made it so you couldn't get to it. Of course people reconnected it.
When it was taken off shelfs, the code was properly removed but it's easy to put back in for the PC version.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 12, 2006)

but who needs the hot coffee scene anyway when you have the kinky theme cheat code. i don't know but seeing cj in a gimp outfit weilding a dildo as a weapon seems a bit more disturbing to me. yet the parents have no problem with this part of the game.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh I loved the first one! ^_^ And yet there are so many people Ive asked if they ever played or heard of it, who havnt. I thought I was the only one, lol.

Unfortunately at the time I think my mum sold it on so she could buy another game for herself *unamused look*

And I just cant find it anywhere now! I have been trying for ever to get my hands on it again, as I'd love to show the game to my flatmate. he's curious after I explained some of the cutscenes ^-^

mmm rich red marinara sauce....


----------



## Ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2006)

Also,... Monster Party on the nes...

Onion ring with sexy lady legs and high-heels.

Nuff said!


----------



## Suule (Aug 12, 2006)

Knights of Xentar.

'nuff said.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 12, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Also,... Monster Party on the nes...
> 
> Onion ring with sexy lady legs and high-heels.
> 
> Nuff said!



XD Oh that game.  There were so many odd moments, and I had a doozy of a time beating it.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Aug 12, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> XD Oh that game.  There were so many odd moments, and I had a doozy of a time beating it.



For the longest timeI couldnt even remember the name of it! I just has trhe memory of a boss, the onionring with legs. XD Wasnt till a few months back that i found  the name! .. oh the memories XD


----------



## Revamp (Aug 16, 2006)

In Mario Kart Double Dash...there is this level called Peach Beach. There is this thing that you drive over that looks like a giant pink penis...and when you drive through the lap line...there is a thing above you that looks like a cock ring. Really weird stuff.


----------



## Rouge2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tales of Phantasia when two characters got close together in battle.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 16, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Tales of Phantasia when two characters got close together in battle.



Oh aye! I can just imagine the leg rubbing involved with that!

ANyways, just about every time you get it on with your "wife" in Fable.
Hillarious stuff.


----------



## Foxby (Aug 16, 2006)

SSBM has some funny parts...

Looking up Peach's dress, and Zelda's...
Captain Falcon and Ganondorf's molesting hugs...
And many mooooooore!


----------



## kitsubaka (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Norty"....wow that brings back memories of countless hours being wasted on doing NOTHING in Fable. It was fun though.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 16, 2006)

oh yah that reminds me of the opening scene from god of war when your on the ship with those hookers and they're topless. and ofcourse there is the all too obvious playboy mansion game as well. as well as lunar: silver star story complete which has these 4 secret bath houses hidden in the game and if you go to one with a bar of soap in your inventory you can see one of your girl characters butt naked taking a bath. and the best part is that after you beat the game you can save and you'll  be back in this town where you will find this guy who willl give you a mirror that will allow you to watch all of the cinematic cutscenes you had unlocked during gameplay including the bath house scenes. ofcourse i only found 1 of the houses. someday i'm gonna find that game again and this time i'm getting all of them.


----------



## lynseyr87 (Aug 25, 2006)

O_O wow... those were... interesting. I have to say I never expected games to have sexual moments... but I don't pay much attention. XD


----------



## Emerson (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:    Sexual Moments in Video Game History*



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That whole era of PC horror games was awesome. Phantasmagoria, Gabriel Knight, and The 7th Guest rocked.


----------



## Jon L. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hahahahah, wow.  Haven't seen anything like that since Seanbaby's article in EGM.  Ordinarily for me, most 'sexual' moments in games are just odd scenes perceived as perverted by my friends -_- (or sometimes myself :O).


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh come on, how come no one's mentioned the gay handjob scene from FF7? >.=.o I had no idea what it was, since it's just text, but it made my Mom giggle like crazy.

In the Honeybee Manor, if you pick the #$@%@ room, Cloud has a bit of a 'moment' and passes out, and a bunch of gay guys burst in, you hear them talking, then see the text "whap whap whap whap whap whap whap... ...splort! HP/MP Restored!" and the graphics come back to you seeing Cloud getting slapped by this big muscled gay guy. o.=.O Man, that was some weird stuff...


----------



## AcidWolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Battletoads is so awesome. You can't even do that in GTA (well you sorta can).



Ooh! I love that part!
http://ratsweakness.ytmnd.com/


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 31, 2006)

In Disgaea 2, the Overlord's daughter asks Adell's father where his clover marking is. He replies with, "I cannot say in front of a lady."

I lol'd.


----------



## Magica (Aug 31, 2006)

When I used to own the Spice World game on the PSX, there was a code to where it restarts the game and you see the Spice Girls naked, behind chairs, though.


----------



## Squishface (Sep 1, 2006)

hahaha one time my girlfriend got off using an xbox controller and halo... lol ever since it hasnt quite smelled right


----------



## Jon L. (Sep 1, 2006)

Squishface said:
			
		

> hahaha one time my girlfriend got off using an xbox controller and halo... lol ever since it hasnt quite smelled right


LMAO....


>.>


Warthog turret?


----------



## Squishface (Sep 1, 2006)

lol howd joo know.... you sick sick man!


----------



## Turtlemonk (Sep 3, 2006)

I've read most of this, and I'm surprised no one mentioned Megaman Legends 2. Nearly, full-frontal nudity of a young girl. That would of been front-page headline if anyone played it.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 6, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> http://www.seanbaby.com/nes/naughty.htm
> 
> Games that are sexual on purpose.
> 
> Well, I guess. If you find any of these sexy, you may earn the scorn of even the furry fandom.



I love that site so much.

Nothing like Custer's Revenge... dodging arrows to rape an indian woman tied to a post.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHznSnJ46TQ&NR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6IuxpPXPO8

Enjoy the creativity of WoW players.


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 10, 2006)

Proof that some nerds do not have a life outside of the electronic box... "Digital pimp, hard at work."


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 13, 2006)

*RE:  Sexual Moments in Video Game History*



			
				Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHznSnJ46TQ&NR
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6IuxpPXPO8
> 
> Enjoy the creativity of WoW players.



Oh man, thats great.

Almost makes me want to make a druid...


----------

